# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Hoe als partner omgaan met antidepressiva?

## Suzann

Hallo

Ik ben een meisje van 21 jaar, en ben reeds 11 maand samen met een man (27 jaar) die ongeveer één jaar antidepressiva gebruikt, namelijk Sipralexa. Sinds enkele maanden terug is hij gestopt met gesprekken bij een psycholoog, en eigenlijk gaat alles goed. Hij mocht zelfs zijn dosis halveren. Dit ging zeer goed. Tot nu... 

Omdat hij geen voorschrift meer had om een nieuwe doos pillen te gaan halen, en het weekend was, heeft hij gedurende vier dagen geen pillen meer genomen. Vanmiddag heeft hij terug een pil ingenomen, maar deze werkt natuurlijk niet meteen. Vanavond had hij enorme last van lichte afkickverschijnselen. Althans, hij vindt deze licht. Ik vind deze al tamelijk zwaar :/. Hij heeft last van draaiingen, misselijkheid en is enorm prikkelbaar. Voor het minste dat ik verkeerd zeg of doe, blaast hij alles meteen op. Ik kreeg verwijten naar mijn hoofd dat ik niet kan omgaan met afkickverschijnselen, dat ik er niets van begrijp, ik ben egoïstisch, ik zal nooit kunnen omgaan met deze ontwenningsverschijnselen als hij echt zal stoppen enzoverder. En hoe meer ik er over nadenk, misschien zal ik het nooit aankunnen? 

Ik ben gewoon beginnen huilen, zelf dat viel niet in goede aarde bij hem. Want, als ik later zal huilen als hij echt afkickt, dan zal dit hem zeker niet helpen. Ik kan hier inkomen, maar voor mij is het ook niet gemakkelijk. Ik heb het er enorm moeilijk mee en er is blijkbaar niemand die mij begrijpt. Zeker mijn vriend niet. Is dit dan zo verkeerd...?

Ik weet echt niet wat ik moet doen. Ik hou enorm veel van hem, maar op die manier zal het denk ik niet lukken.
Misschien is er iemand die enkele tips heeft? 

Liefs

----------

